# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Lay synthetic grass over outdoor tiles

## dan76n

Hi all,
we have an outdoor tiled area where the tiles have started to come up due to poor laying (10 years+ ago).
The area is around 20 SQM.
I was thinking I could lift the loose tiles and re glue them and then have someone install synthetic grass over the top.
Theres a few reasons for this thought.
1. If I re glue them then Id need to also regrout the whole area or it would stand out as the current grout is pretty old now.
2. Some of the tiles have cracked so they may be harder to re glue and replacing them will be very noticeable.
3. Replacing all tiles would be pretty costly Id think. Assuming synthetic grass would be considerably cheaper.
4. I like the idea of the grass as it will add a bit of colour and also easier to walk on. The area is really only used for clothes line. 
Any ideas or suggestions on doing this?
Tiled area has a slight slant towards a round drain.

----------


## droog

Why relay the tiles if you want synthetic grass ?
Lift tiles, lay synthetic grass, job done.

----------


## dan76n

> Why relay the tiles if you want synthetic grass ?
> Lift tiles, lay synthetic grass, job done.

  Sorry I forgot to mention the reason I'd re glue the tiles down is that we are a townhouse in a strata so technically we would need body corporate approval to rip the tiles up. 
Pretty sure we would get the approval but we have a few other issues going on in the complex so didn't want to add to it unless we really need to.

----------

